# bridgeport ez trak



## ventosa (Feb 2, 2014)

Is there anyone in eastern nc who can service an ez trak?


----------



## astjp2 (Feb 2, 2014)

What is wrong with it?  We have one at work that I have worked on occassionaly...it does not break often.  Tim


----------

